# Nimbus and Nebula - Ruby Eyed Surprise



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Both Nimbus and Nebula were paired up with Bentley in my next attempt to further my type improvement line.
Nimbus gave birth on the 15th to 6 bubs - boy heavy of course. 1 doe, 5 boys.








Nebula followed and gave birth on the 16th to her own 6 bubs - 2 girls and 4 boys.









Thank god I actually wanted boys - I have been wanting a decent stud buck to replace Bentley. While I have his son (sasuke), I feel like he is a step back in some ways.

Right, when Nebulas litter was born, I noticed that 4 of the 6 bubs had eyes that weren't black (like their 2 other siblings) but they weren't pink either. They appeared to be what I thought ruby eyes would look like. Pigment started coming in so I knew I definitely wasn't dealing with pink eyes as the bubs were mostly pied black with 2 pied chocolates.
















A picture to show the difference in eye colour :









The girls and boys at 5-6 days old :


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful chubby babies!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Baby update!
Nimbus' litter started opening their eyes yesterday, all black eyed. None of which are popcorning yet but I suspect 1 or two will be little terrors..
So heres a few pictures from yesterday :






























And today, Nebula's litter have started opening their eyes today - the first to open her eyes was one of the little ruby eyed pied blacks


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Very cool! Are you thinking that the ruby eyes are something you'll want to breed in? Prior to this, did you know if New Zealand had ruby eyed mice?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Frizzle said:


> Very cool! Are you thinking that the ruby eyes are something you'll want to breed in? Prior to this, did you know if New Zealand had ruby eyed mice?


It is definitely something I'm interesting in experimenting with, yes. Up until a few months ago I had no idea. A mousery owner about 13hrs drive from me that I got in contact with has a ruby eyed chocolate doe but her eyes are rather dark ruby so it isn't very noticeable.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

so much cute <3
The ruby eyed black is cool- I'v never seen one before


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are beautiful


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Dear Cordane
I have a dark ruby eyes chocolate that is having babies in a week. I have successfully breed dark ruby eyes and light ruby eyes. I had a litter of 9 and about 4 had one dark ruby eye and one light ruby eye. This was before I had an account here so pictures are long gone and all the mice died from all sorts of problems. Two went to nice homes tho. The mice died from cat and eating each other! Them the ones that were eating them died


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Dear Cordane
> I have a dark ruby eyes chocolate that is having babies in a week. I have successfully breed dark ruby eyes and light ruby eyes. I had a litter of 9 and about 4 had one dark ruby eye and one light ruby eye.


From what I have heard, chocolates can often have false ruby eyes.

An update on mine.
It appears their ruby eyes are becoming lighter as they age. Photos up until this point have been taken with the flash on the camera which made the ruby eyes much more obvious. 
It seems possible now that the spotting/making gene is responsible as I have an odd-eyed mouse.

Comparison picture between ruby eyed bub and a dark eyed bub









And the odd-eyed bub.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I will give you a pic tomoro


----------

